# Lookit what I found!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

I had quite a day!
View attachment 32577
View attachment 32585


I had to work for a bit today and at a little after noon i went out for a smoke, and i heard a very insistent screaming.... at first I thoight it was a bird, I mean, it's an idustrial area... but no, in the parking lot across the street I see a little grey ball by the dumpster.

Of course it was a tiny kitten. I just have that kind of luck. He let me get within 3 feet of him before bolting... into a locked chain-link compound! 

I sat by the fence and meowed back to him, and he came up to the fence after a bit, still screaming, mind you, but of course I couldn't get him. So I went back to the shop, and phoned the shelter on the next road over, asked them if I could grab a can of food to try to catch this cat. That was a resounding 'heck yes' so I ran over quick. 

When I got back the owner of one of the businesses was getting out of her car... and the baby was still screaming. So she unlocked her compound, next to the one the cat was in and we climbed in.... tear number one in my pants.... we went on either side of the boxes of siding he was hiding under, so he was stuck. Then we grabbed a long roll of plastic to push him out... thankfully, he got his claw caught on the end of the roll and she pulled him out attached to it and grabbed him! Yayyyy then we climbed back out... tear number 2&3 in the pants lol

We then had to get her husband outside to see him... hubby is a big cat guy lol. They have three cats and a dog and I have 3 dogs and a cat (we thought that was kinda funny) we chatted awhile then I took kitty back to the shop to put him in a box of fleecy rags with the unused food... which he scarfed half of as soon as I closed the box lol.

Pics were taken, then I took him to the shelter (its a good one and he'll be safe and loved on and adopted out through Petland)

While I was filling out paperwork, the lady running the front desk opened the box and plucked him out lol. The Animal Control Officer was there and they both went "awwwww" lol She cuddled him the whole time and just loved him up. Apparently, they found another kitten yesterday nearby that looks just like him! So they are going to put them together as they think they are littermates.

So, I am happy that I had to work today! Lol and the little guy will get a happy safe home. 

I actually told him that, he may not think so now, but this is the best day of his life! Lol

To the jerk-off who dumped him in an industrial subdivision, I just want to say... well I can't say it on here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is adorable! I am so glad you found him, poor baby all alone.


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is so awesome! My first kitty, when I was a kid, was running around a parking lot in the rain. I didn't see my mom get her, but she went out of the car and came back with Penny. The sweetest girl of all time. She was so grateful. We smothered her with love and she lived 18 years without needing a trip to the vet even once. Point is, you did a great thing and I bet that kitten is going to make someone a wonderful companion :catmilk


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww!! Good job! The pants can be sewn - a small price to pay for saving a life!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You are awesome!!!! That sweet little face was probably worth ripping your pants....twice, LOL. Yep, best day of this kitty's life. Thanks for saving his life.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Ack, he is adorable!! I'm quite partial to tabbies. I hope he's settling in at the shelter and gets adopted with his litter mate.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Rescued Kitty says "Thank you, hero lady."
He and his brother will pay it forward by rescuing whoever adopts them.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks all! I tell you it was quite fun, though, after all that work, it was heartbreaking to let him go.


----------

